# Fern ID needed



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Heyas,

Anyone know what this fern is?














Here's the rest of one of my plant racks for size reference:











Thanks,

-Nish


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I am no help in the id of this fern but would liketo know also. I saw them for sale at the local WalMart. Interested if they will do wellin a viv. They are really cool looking with very curly fronds,


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty sure its a nephrolepis exaltata or green fantasy fern.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Pretty sure its a nephrolepis exaltata or green fantasy fern.


That is no nephrolepis exaltata


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe its the light that threw me off. I didnt realize that it was so wavy.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

The tag does read Nephrolepis exaltata but every time I search that name I get something that looks different. It is a fern, though.

-Nish


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

All of the ones I hace seen are just labeled FERN, Anyone else have a guess?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

A friend in dendroboard chat correctly identified it as Nephrolepis exaltata "Emina."

Thanks cn,

-Nish


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe this will help Hermann Engelmann Greenhouses Inc. or Fern Green Fantasy - Order now for nation wide delivery - deLaFlowers.com. . There are so many types of exalta that it could be one. Others as the boston look like traditional ferns. I dont know if this helps or not.


----------



## rushead (Dec 22, 2008)

I think that might be Nephrolepis exaltata 'fluffy ruffles'. Nephrolepis exaltata - 'Fluffy Ruffles' - Polypodiaceae


----------

